# direction of down on vorhaus



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I hear many people (and read many posts on this forum) whose opinion is that the dog should down facing the direction he was sent-out. 

I know it's a matter of opinion, but I really like the way the dog swings around, stops and downs facing the handler. I don't know why I like it, I just do.

I was wondering if someone can explain to me if functionally there is an advantage to laying down facing the direction of the vorhaus or if it's simply a matter of opinion. If there is a reason why facing one way is better than the other what is it?

Honestly, I'm going to keep liking what I like of course but I'm really curious as I learn about the different exercises and what they are supposed to "show" about the dog...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think most dogs automatically down facing their handler...it's natural. I'd rather have my dog turn too, that way they can look to me for the next command.

Maybe the mindset of the down facing the sendout is that it is done so fast when commanded, showing the dog is completely obedient to the handler?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I think most dogs automatically down facing their handler...it's natural. I'd rather have my dog turn too, that way they can look to me for the next command.
> 
> Maybe the mindset of the down facing the sendout is that it is done so fast when commanded, showing the dog is completely obedient to the handler?


That's also what I always thought the point was. That if the command is given and the dog reacts _immediately_, then the dog would technically still be facing the same direction that it came from.

I think the vast majority of dogs are going to turn around because that's where their handler, who will be producing the reward, is.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't been able to get my boy to face forward. He has to face me otherwise he breaks the down. If he does face forward, he turns his head to look at me so that might be defeating the whole point


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's "Voraus", not Vorhaus 



> I know it's a matter of opinion, but I really like the way the dog swings around, stops and downs facing the handler. I don't know why I like it, I just do.


Because it's frickin awesome when a dog is in full speed, swings around and slides into a down. It's pure ACTION! :wild::wild: :wub:

We do it via the platform and she's automatically facing me, mostly because that is what she learned through the crate games. 

I am working on the directionals according to the RH title, she also knows the "right" command and goes automatically into a down when she hits the platform and she's facing me every time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Regardless of our opinions, a dog can face the handler and receive full points because my friend's dog did just that and there were no deductions for the exercise. I personally like the dog facing me.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

As far as I know it makes no difference point wise as long as the dog responds quickly to the command. 

Personally, it is not something that I concern myself with. I have had dogs that down facing me, others that down facing away from me, and dogs that down some where in between. 

So long as the down is fast and the dog responds immediately I don't see that it matters.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> As far as I know it makes no difference point wise as long as the dog responds quickly to the command.
> 
> Personally, it is not something that I concern myself with. I have had dogs that down facing me, others that down facing away from me, and dogs that down some where in between.
> 
> So long as the down is fast and the dog responds immediately I don't see that it matters.


Yea I'm with you there I don't specifically work on the direction the dog will face when he downs, as others say it's simply a by-product of the way you reward the down. I'm just curious what people who prefer one to the other have to say as far as the reason. But it looks like so far, those who have a preference actually prefer the dog lie down facing them so maybe my idea of the "popular opinion" was wrong


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never seen a dog not turn. Some don't turn all the way or aren't particularly fast (or some just blow the exercise altogether). Do you have any clips/vids of dogs who down facing forward? I really have no point of comparison or opinion since I haven't seen it trained or executed that way.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark Natinsky and Faja


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen two or three dogs down facing away and they received a standing ovation. But again, points wise it makes no difference so it doesn't technically matter.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I've seen two or three dogs down facing away and they received a standing ovation. But again, points wise it makes no difference so it doesn't technically matter.


 
Correct, I agree completely...and just like the IPO about turn, flashy when done correctly, but much more often then not, it is NOT done correctly... In my experience, dogs that down facing forward break to go farther forward more often then dogs that turn and watch the handler walk down the field.....


Frank


----------

